# Jasper and Dixie



## Chowgal (Aug 26, 2011)

Jasper is my black chow/lab mix, and Dixie is my red German Shepherd/Australian Shepherd mix.

Such a sweet face!




































He's such a model. ~lol~









Pretty girl


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful dogs, I love your Chow Mix!
The red color of your German Shepherd/Australian Shepherd mix is just lovely.


----------



## AussieAshley (Jul 12, 2010)

I love big black dogs (extra points if its fluffy!) Love the color of your red pups coat too!


----------



## SchH_Addict (Aug 27, 2011)

Gorgeous coats on both pups!

Beautiful dogs!!

Wowzers!


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow look at those fluffy coats! They are beautiful dogs


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Ohh, look at the face on Jasper! Adorable. Dixie's coat color is gorgeous, too, and I love all the fluff on both of them. Lovely dogs.


----------



## Chowgal (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank y'all!  These 2 are my sweet babies, and I dunno what I would do without them. My chow, who I lost in April, was the exact same color that Dixie is, but Dixie actually had a LOT of black in her coat when we adopted her at 6-8 weeks old. She looked JUST like a sable German Shepherd with a docked tail. ~lol~


----------

